# Stain



## ToBeOneAskOne (May 5, 2016)

..


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 5, 2016)

Go back to the ugle website and look for the recognized GLs they are listed by country.  Find urs and contact them.  Or google you country and freemasonry

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (May 5, 2016)

The Grand Lodge of Ghana is recognized but has no web site.  This suggests they have experienced oppression.  In some countries are buildings are marked and our membership well known.  In countries that have experienced oppression our membership is private with good reason.

Get to know men you believe to be Masons.  Ask them how you may join their assemblies.  Expect it to take a long time before they trust you enough to answer.


----------



## ToBeOneAskOne (May 5, 2016)

Hello


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 5, 2016)

Since you a are not a Freemason you shouldn't call us "Brother"  that is a term reserved for Freemasons

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Mike Martin (Jun 3, 2016)

I am surprised the you didn't notice this page when you were on the UGLE Website:

http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/districts-groups


----------



## Charles Thomas (Aug 6, 2017)

ToBeOneAskOne said:


> Hello Brothers,
> 
> My name is Ernest Baffour Nomafo. I have researched for over a year on how to become a Free and Accepted Mason. I however,  chanced on your reply on the Internet for someone to contact you. Hence, I am also using this same medium to reach out to you for guidance.
> 
> ...







ToBeOneAskOne said:


> Hello Brothers,
> 
> My name is Ernest Baffour Nomafo. I have researched for over a year on how to become a Free and Accepted Mason. I however,  chanced on your reply on the Internet for someone to contact you. Hence, I am also using this same medium to reach out to you for guidance.
> 
> ...



Visit http://grandlodgeofghana.org/
Or whatsapp me on+1 854-529-2928 for assistance


----------

